# Two years since we lost Spencer



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I cannot believe it's been two years since Spencer has passed Janice. I remember when we were in the chatroom and you said he was having trouble that night. My heart broke because I knew you were going to lose him. 

Hugs to you, Chuck, Spencer, and your current crew...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Janis....Spencer was a very handsome boy....... Im sure you miss him terribly. I know the whole day is going to be hard on you , but know im thinking about you.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Spencer was truly a beautiful boy! I know you miss him terribly! You have made a great tribute to him

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There are some wounds that time can never heal and the passing of such a great Golden as this is just that kind of wound. As long as he is in your thoughts and heart, he will always be with you.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thinking of you, Janis, as you remember your beautiful boy. (Hugs.)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a sad story, Janis. I have a hard time with this, as I'm sure you do also. 4 years, so short. I'm very sorry you had to lose him at such a young age, but very glad you're with us now to share.

{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

hugs from moose and angel. I'm sure Spencer is playing with all of our pets at the rainbow bridge, just waiting for us to get there

beth, moose and angel


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you Janis from me and Putz, Spencer knew he was loved and he will live on forever in your heart.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Janis,
my thoughts and prayers are with you today.
hugs to you, Chuck and the boys,
Spencer will always be in our hearts
Kimberly


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Janis.....Spencer is so lovingly remembered.....It was also 2 years ago today that Sweet Spencer brought you and I together....I'll always remember him for that.....I know how much u and Chuck adored him, as he did you. He will live in my heart forever.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Janis. I know how much you miss him. He will live in your hearts forever. He was one special boy.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Spencer,

You still are a beautiful handsome special boy and we can feel you everyday.

Ant, Ben and George.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to say this. Losing Spencer brought me close to this group of amazing people. What a gift indeed. I met the most amazing, wonderful loving group of people who helped me through my grief. 

There were too many to name, but I believe you know who you are, and from the bottom of my heart, I thank you. I love you all. 

A very special thank you to Linda (woodysmama) who PM'd me, basically a stranger, and asked for my phone number. You called the next day and for easily 20 minutes just listened to me sob. I couldn't even speak, I was in rough shape. That could not have been easy as I knew your heart was breaking as well. Thank you for that. I will take that kindness with me to my grave.

And to Kim, who sent a donation to the Red Cross in Spencer's name. As much as receiving that card crushed me, it meant more than you will know. It sits today, as it has for two years, right next to his ashes.

Thank you everyone for taking the time to read about my baby. I am so happy he will be remembered by so many.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. My thoughts are with you today. Remember all your happy memories along with the sadness today & I hope that brings you some comfort.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Janice,

What a sad story! My heart goes out to you and your husband. Spencer was such a beloved family member.

Helaine


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I want to thank everyone again. I seemed to spend extra time loving my crew today. Spencer is always in my heart, but on this sad day even more so. Two years sometimes feels like such a long time...and yet I remember every detail of that day with perfect clarity.

I am glad he will be remembered by so many others...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Janis, sorry for your loss he was such a beautiful boy, I'm sure he's playing with Spice at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Spencer was a handsome hunk of pure gold. I can see why you think of him often.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It just doesn;t seem like two years. You both have been in my thoughts today.

Hooch


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*oh*

Janis....the loss of a beloved baby never goes away...he will always be in your heart! and ours!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cried as I read the story of Spencer. He sounds like he was an amazing dog and I know he is with you now resting his head on your lap and telling you Mom it is ok, I have lots of friends to keep me company till we are together again. 
You are in my thoughts and prayers.


I also noticed most of the dogs listed are Goldens. Does this mean that it is another desease that Goldens are prone to get? Just an observation.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss too. Spencer was a gorgeous dog....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

2 years, it's like only yesterday and a lifetime away all at the same time.
We've still got our happy memories to cherish. Thinking of you and Spencer.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Janis,

Just read this now. I know that you miss Spencer every day but the anniversaries are always so tough because they bring back all those emotions. He was a beautiful boy and you can tell from his story that you did so much for him and loved him like a child. He was lucky to have you for a dog-mom. I'm sure he and Kody are best buds at the Bridge since they arrived there just a month apart. Hugs to you...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sittng here with tears after reading the story and looking at his pictures. I also noticed there was a huge list of goldens

I lost my 12 year old irish Setter, Boots, to leg bone cancer. Making that decision to let him go was so hard, but it was best for him. I know he thanks me and i know Spencer thanks for for letting him go to the Bridge where he is healthy once again and waiting for you.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe this page can make u feel better :

Loss of Pet E-cards from PassionUp


----------

